# 22" inch Touareg / Cayenne Victor Equipment Wheels (Black w/ chrome lip) FOR SALE - $1000



## KanDyWyTe (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm selling these USED 22" by 10" Victor Equipment Wheels/tires. The lug pattern is 5x130. They were purchased for the VW Touareg in the photo. All the rims DO HAVE some curb rash on them and that was considered in the pricing. The tires on them are Nitto Extreme NT555 that were purchased in February 2009 for $1000. They have ~60% of the tread left on them (6K miles put on them). The wheels are local pick-up only (Palm Beach Gardens Fl, 33410) unless YOU want to arrange some shipment method (and cover the + $ of shipping) otherwise; I may be able to meet up with you locally half way with them. I also DO HAVE the special lug nuts ($$$$) and locks for them as well... so you won’t have to go out and purchase those. BRAND NEW these rims will cost you $1944.00 on ebay WITHOUT TIRES (checked 11/18/09)... and tires BRAND NEW: Nitto Extreme NT555's for these rims will cost you $1,120.00 WITHOUT mounting and balancing. I am asking $1000 FIRM (everything brand new would cost you ~$3,064.00).
Thanks for looking. Any questions/concerns fell free to message me. 
Sean.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 22" inch Touareg / Cayenne Victor Equipment Wheels (Black w/ chrome l ... (KanDyWyTe)*

try classifieds.


----------



## KanDyWyTe (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a newbie and had discovered the classifieds 3 minutes after I had posted this. Can't remove it now. So.... guess it's just some more free advertising.


----------



## hudsonx (May 8, 2012)

*Interested in your wheels!!!!*

Hello,

I was wondering if your rims are still available for sale?? And what kind of tires are on the rims-all season or performance?

Thanks!


----------

